# need an ipod adaptor for oem navi mk4



## tomvw (Feb 9, 2003)

I am looking for a good ipod adaptor to use with the mk4 oem navi unit. I know the navi has an s-video (or similar) looking plug on the back. I would be using the latest ipod touch, and would like it to be charged via the adaptor as well. also, if an adaptor is available, will it show the playlists/artists info on the navi screen? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## tomvw (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: need an ipod adaptor for oem navi mk4 (tomvw)*

I am also looking for a b/u camera that could integrate with the oem navi. anybody have any ideas?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: need an ipod adaptor for oem navi mk4 (tomvw)*

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you're looking at well over $1000 in aftermarket equipment to get the functionality you're asking for. 
If you'd like a plain and simple AUX stereo input, pick up a Sega Genesis AV cable off ebay for a couple bucks- that'll give you stereo RCA *audio* input. 
Video will require something a bit more complex as the MFD only accepts RGB (component) input. So you'll need a composite to RGB converter which will run you a few hundred. 
If you want the ability to have a nice OEM media interface on your MFD, I'd recommend the 3PMDEV interface, which is basically a custom carputer designed to talk to the MFD. It runs around $1000 IIRC.
http://www.3pmdev.de/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0-Q5Uf41JU


----------



## pheller (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: need an ipod adaptor for oem navi mk4 (mikegilbert)*

Kufatec does actually have a nice combo product going now. They make the IMA box, and the sell it bundled with the Alpine KCE 425i (which is just a rebranded and ruggedized DLO Homedock Deluxe).
Here's the product: http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro...56273
And, this is what the interface looks like when fitted to the Audi RNS-E:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_3TdsZEEU
Does Video too!
Unfortunately, it's about $500.
Enjoy!


----------

